# Баян "Солист" (г.Москва)



## spawellness (10 Окт 2012)

Есть ли на Форуме люди,которые дадут информацию по 9 регистровому баяну Солист (Москва) с ломаной декой. Интересует назначение 9 регистров на правой клавиатуре..
С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## ze_go (10 Окт 2012)

а инструмент у Вас имеется? снимите один клапан и посмотрите, как шторки перекрывают отверстия в деке, он же, как я понимаю 3-х голосый? стало быть в ломаной - фагот, а в прямой концертино и пикколо.


----------



## spawellness (10 Окт 2012)

ze_go! Информацию по баяну отправил в личку.


----------



## MAN (11 Окт 2012)

Смотрите сами, на переключателях имеются обозначения.
Точка ближе к грифу - "фагот", дальняя от грифа - "пикколо", посерёдке - "концертино". 





Как видите, регистров у этого баяна на самом деле только 5 (а их и не может быть больше 7-ми в трёхголосном инструменте). Другое дело, что переключателей целых 9. Так это просто четыре пары клавиш из девяти - дублируют друг друга, чтобы во время игры удобнее было производить переключения при разных положениях руки на клавиатуре.


----------



## spawellness (11 Окт 2012)

MAN! огромное спасибо за столь профессиональное изложение сути моего вопроса. Приятно, что у нас на Форуме есть такие интеллектуалы как Вы. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## MAN (11 Окт 2012)

На здоровье! Только я-то как раз в баянно-музыкальных вопросах далеко не профессионал, а просто любитель, дилетант. 
Вот пара страниц из книги Ф. Липса "Искусство игры на баяне", где описаны регистры знаменитейшего баяна "Юпитер" и приведены их обозначения.
[img=left]

[/img]
И в стареньком скромном "Солисте", о котором Вы задали свой вопрос, пытались реализовать нечто подобное, только "кларнета" в нём нет.

P.S. Но, разумеется, не следует думать, что этот ширпотреб полувековой давности, каковым является "Солист", будет звучать так же, как и современный концертный баян. Между этими инструментами во всех отношениях огромнейшая пропасть.


----------



## ze_go (11 Окт 2012)

Кстати, а нет ли у кого-нибудь фотографий правой механики этого инструмента (интересует реализация оси (иглицы) в этом инструменте). сейчас как раз ремонтирую этот "шедевр" баяностроения - в моём варианте ось закреплена В грифе, а в рычагах не отверстия под ось, а пропилы "вилочкой", которая насаживается на ось (в отечественных аккордеонах есть подобная конструкция), а пружины свободным концом зацеплены за крючья алюминиевой гребёнки, которые направлены ВНИЗ, а не как в "России" (открытая гребёнка). В результате такой конструкции доступ к пружинам ограничен, из-за этого нет возможности сделать мягче-туже клавиатуру.
Пришлось всё переделать. Если интересно, то фотографии позже выгружу.


----------



## MAN (12 Окт 2012)

Обалдеть! Автор объявления о продаже такого баяна, фотографию из которого я вчера вставил в свой пост, добавил то, что я тут накропал про регистры, в текст своего объявления:
Баян регистровый, ломаная дека "Солист"
Для *ze_go*: Владимир, ссылку я привёл главным образом для Вас. Попросите автора объявления сфотографировать то, что Вас интересует. Смотрите товарищ какой оперативный, может окажет такую любезность. Кстати, интересно чем закончилась история с ремонтом гармони "Беларусь" расширенного диапазона, о которой Вы создавали тему на сайте "Русская гармонь"? Пригодились ли Вам мои соображения, если Вы их читали? Не ошибся ли я где-нибудь?


----------



## spawellness (12 Окт 2012)

MAN и ze_gо ! Завтра этот баян будет у меня мы его покупаем для сьёмок фильма. Я всё могу сделать сам и фото прислать. Я думаю не надо выходить на автора объявления, все эти вопросы можно решить со мной.
[email protected] Олег Павлович


----------



## zet10 (12 Окт 2012)

MAN писал:


> Обалдеть! Автор объявления о продаже такого баяна, фотографию из которого я вчера вставил в свой пост, добавил то, что я тут накропал про регистры, в текст своего объявления


Ваши труды не пропали даром...долго смеялся над "смекалкой"этого "автора"spawellness писал:


> Я думаю не надо выходить на автора объявления


Зачем на него выходить? Он и так известен...пусть дальше пользуется советами знающих людей,в своих "рекламках"...
Кстати если говорить о самом баяне,то он годен только в утиль.


----------



## spawellness (12 Окт 2012)

zet10.Баян нействительно приобретается нами в комиссионном магазине для сьёмок фильма. А информация по регистрам нужна для текстовой части одного из персонажей. Вот и всё...Я никакого отношения к продаже этого и других баянев не имел и не имею. Я покупатель. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## zet10 (12 Окт 2012)

quote=spawellness]приобретается нами в комиссионном магазине [/quote]
Интересно в каком?Во всех комиссионных магазинах Москвы работают мои коллеги и насколько я знаю,такой утиль на комиссию не принимают.Другое дело,что человек частным образом продает,так при чем же здесь магазин?


spawellness написал(а):


> А информация по регистрам нужна для текстовой части одного из персонажей.


Интересный и познавательный фильм наверное получится.Название потом напишите,обязтельно посмотрю.


spawellness написал(а):


> Я никакого отношения к продаже этого и других баянев не имел и не имею.


Я этого и не говорил...просто как то странно немного Олег Павлович,что Вы постоянно это утверждаете и акцентируете на этом внимание интересуясь инструментами.Речь в данном случае шла не о Вас, а об авторе обьявления ссылку на которое дал MAN.


----------



## MAN (12 Окт 2012)

spawellness писал:


> А информация по регистрам нужна для текстовой части одного из персонажей. Вот и всё...


 Оба-на! Вот оно как! Значит мой рассказ каким-то образом ещё и озвучен будет :biggrin: Уж не податься ли куда-нибудь на киностудию консультантом по гармоникам на старости лет? :biggrin: А то киношники ведь иногда даже не знают где у народного инструмента верх, где низ, не говоря уж о более "тонких" моментах


----------



## zet10 (12 Окт 2012)

MAN писал:


> Оба-на! Вот оно как! Значит мой рассказ каким-то образом ещё и озвучен будет Уж не податься ли куда-нибудь на киностудию консультантом по гармоникам на старости лет? А то киношники ведь иногда даже не знают где у народного инструмента верх, где низ, не говоря уж о более "тонких" моментах


Браво MAN!. Про фильм конечно это вообще курам на смех...


----------



## spawellness (12 Окт 2012)

zet10. Этот фильм о моём отце, палитруке Брестского гарнизона, баянисте, майоре Тараканове Павле Семёновиче, который погиб. Фильм во многом автобиографичен...Есть святые темы и они не должны подвергаться насмешкам. Обсуждать далее этот вопрос не имею смысла. Спасибо всем. Тему можно считать закрытой. Тараканов Олег Павлович


----------



## MAN (12 Окт 2012)

*spawellness*, Олег Павлович, простите ради Бога, я и не думал насмехаться над серьёзным. Когда писал о "киношниках", я только имел в виду забавные курьёзы, которые нередко у них случаются. Когда, например, пытаются показать в фильме якобы завзятого баяниста или гармониста, а он у них инструмент "вверх ногами" держит и т.п. Обидеть Вас ни в коем случае не хотел. Всегда рад оказаться полезным по мере моих возможностей.
С уважением к памяти Вашего отца, Александр.

P.S. Кстати, следовало бы выяснить когда такие баяны начали изготавливать. Возможно, что их ещё не существовало в то время, о котором Вы хотите рассказать в фильме и получится историческая неточность.


----------



## ze_go (12 Окт 2012)

MAN писал:


> Кстати, интересно чем закончилась история с ремонтом гармони "Беларусь" расширенного диапазона, о которой Вы создавали тему на сайте "Русская гармонь"? Пригодились ли Вам мои соображения, если Вы их читали? Не ошибся ли я где-нибудь?


инструмент отремонтирован и отдан хозяину. Ваши схемки пришлись к месту - спасибо большое.
MAN писал:


> Возможно, что их ещё не существовало в то время, о котором Вы хотите рассказать в фильме и получится историческая неточность.


Как в "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию", когда в одном из эпизодов промелькнула гайка, крепящая засов на воротах времён И.Грозного :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (12 Окт 2012)

MAN писал:


> Кстати, следовало бы выяснить когда такие баяны начали изготавливать. Возможно, что их ещё не существовало в то время, о котором Вы хотите рассказать в фильме и получится историческая неточность.


Согласен. Баяна "Солист" в те времена и в помине не существовало.Олег Павлович,Вам следовало тогда присмотреть "Тульский" баян (Тульская артель,если не ошибаюсь,эти баяны часто можно было встретить в документальных хрониках войны)...А так получится обидное несоответствие-киноляп если сказать проще.


----------

